# Art Vista VGP2 Trouble



## PoppaJimmy (Jul 11, 2010)

Hello,

I recently received the Art Vista Virtual Grand Piano 2 and it won't work properly on any of my 3 custom DAW computers or on my Dell PC laptop. I have lots of other libraries, spread across the computers and all are working well including the EWQL Pianos which use MUCH more RAM and CPU.

With the Art Vista, the samples play intermittenly, or not at all. I have tried the following:


gone through the manual many times, 
tried every variation of settings I could think of, (sound card, latency, streaming, ASIO, Direct, MME, all available MIDI options, etc.) 
uninstalled and reinstalled multiple times, 
checked and installed the update, 
tried Kontakt Player 2 and 4 as well as Kontakt full 3.5, 
tried standalone and plugin (Sonar 8PE), 
used multiple keyboards as well as recorded MIDI, 
recorded MIDI and set all notes at max velocity and volume
played on one computer as well as across the network (MoL),
tried the many settings options for the instrument itself 
installed the samples on a separated drive as well as on the same (system) drive as the program

No matter what I do, the behavior is the same - some samples play, some don't, some play intermittently. I have no idea what to try next and see no contact info for support or anything else on the Art Vista website.

I would very much appreciate any suggestions of any kind. I am very frustrated and deeply disappointed. Thank You.

3 VisionDAW PCs:
2 are XP Pro - 4GB RAM, 3GB switch enabled, Pentium 3.2 GHz
1 is XP Pro 64 Optimized for Kontakt, 8GB Ram, Intel Core 2 Duo

Be Well,

Jimmy


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 11, 2010)

I have it working on 2 x DAWg's of mine.
A Kontakt i3 DAW w/ 32bit W7
A rehersal DAW w/ 32bit XP DP35DP/E8600
It's my favorite Grand Piano for VST work.
I can only suggest defragging your drives or try Acronis Sector search.
I ran into a similar problem w/ an old hot spare HDD I used.
VGP2 reports 134MB's of RAM used and works really well with other RAM hogs.
Also have it in K2, K2Player. K3 & K4Player.
You're disappointment shall be short lived..


----------



## PoppaJimmy (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks for the replies.

I emailed Hans and he replied promptly even though he is on vacation in Sweden. I had tried the program in K2 player as well as K3 and K4. He says it works well in all of them.

After several emails we discovered that many of the samples simply are not loading. Looking at the mapping editor you can see a large number of gaps where there should be samples. Since this is happening on every computer I own, the suspect is the disc itself. He has said he will send a new one. Hope it works out.

If anyone has other suggestions as to why this problem loading the samples could be occuring please let me know. AFAIK, this has not occurred any other time on any of my computers. Thanks again.

Be Well,

Jimmy


----------



## PoppaJimmy (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi All,

Just an update to let you know the problems are resolved. Contacted Hans and he was very helpful. They sent a new disc which arrived promptly. After a couple of tries, got everything istalled properly. The sound is great. I'm looking forward to working with it. Thanks for you imput.

Be Well,

Jimmy


----------

